# naming my new puppy



## reddog (Dec 25, 2010)

So I'm debating between rosco or bodhi for my new male pup. I'm taking suggestions and votes.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmm...that will be hard...I like both! Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

See what his personality is like. It will come to you. We originally named our Vizsla Hunter. He seemed like he hated it and our other dog is Tucker, he became confused so we had to brainstorm again and came up with Nash, the hockey player. And he seems to love it. He gets excited and bounds when you say it. With hunter he would shake his head like he was killing a toy.


----------



## kmcnearney (Nov 7, 2010)

I love Nash. We are getting our V at the end of Feb beg of March. He was born on Jan 1 2011. We are naming him Asher. Can't wait!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I like Bodhi, but waiting until you get him/spend time with him is a good idea. Roscoe is not my fave, in all biased honesty, because it makes me think of a toothless chow-chow that used to live up the road from us  He was a sweet boy, but the name makes me think of him, and he is the antithesis of anything vizsla. Congrats on your pup!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Bodhi is a great name! However, I'm biased...

I believe there is another "V" with the name Bodhi in Pennsylvania. We're in Hawaii.

We traditionally name our pets after trees (gender neutral in most cases) and our "V" pup was born on Buddha's birthday and the Buddha was enlightened under the Bodhi tree. So we figured it was the perfect name as our "V" has enlightened us in the way of dog and has been, in most cases, a Bodhisathva.

Best,


----------

